# FS: African chiclids



## tha604boi (May 21, 2010)

I got yellowlabs 1/2" to 1" long 10 for $20 or 6 for $12
I got ob peacocks 1/2" to 1" long 10 for $14 or 6 for $8 *sold out*
I got electric orange peacocks 1/2" to 1" long 10 for $30 6 for $22 sold out
I got female ob peacock 3" to 4" long $10.00 each sold out
I got electric orange peacocks 1"&1/2 to 2" long 6 for $18 sold out


----------



## tha604boi (May 21, 2010)

bump..............................................


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

Is the peacock on 1st pic for sale?


----------



## hotrod77 (Apr 22, 2010)

on the first picture is that electric orange peacock?


----------



## Arthur Malloy (Oct 22, 2010)

Still got a few Africans around? Just setting up the tank and Africans is how I'm going.


----------



## DAN O (Apr 21, 2010)

PM sent...


----------



## tha604boi (May 21, 2010)

Sorry not for sale


----------



## tha604boi (May 21, 2010)

*Hey*



hotrod77 said:


> on the first picture is that electric orange peacock?


Yup e o peacock


----------



## tha604boi (May 21, 2010)

Smiladon said:


> Is the peacock on 1st pic for sale?


Sorry not for sale


----------



## tha604boi (May 21, 2010)

Bump ..........................


----------



## tha604boi (May 21, 2010)

Bump.....................


----------



## MananaP (Apr 22, 2010)

But that picture in the first one i think is the dad bro, the baby that i grew from you looks exactly like him lols. you should come by and see how he colored up by himself in the tank.


----------



## Arthur Malloy (Oct 22, 2010)

PM for ya...


----------



## tha604boi (May 21, 2010)

Bump...............


----------



## tha604boi (May 21, 2010)

Updating my ad ......


----------



## tha604boi (May 21, 2010)

just added new pics


----------

